# Incorporating several fulfillment services on one website



## catchmikey (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi everyone,

There's so many different fulfillment services, and I gotta admit that I love shirts coming from most of them! Being the case, I wanted to create a website that contained a large gallery of shirt images that would be capable of linking into several affiliate sites....a sort of affiliate site/database. Has anyone created such a site? I'd love to see an example of how this was set up. 

Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The problem with the concept is if I wanted to buy more than 1 shirt and they were from different sources. I would have 2 checkouts and 2 separate shipping charges. This could cause confusion and irritation with your customer.

Best to choose a service that has the most choices that fits your needs and go with that.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Sound tricky


----------

